# polycarbonate corrugated roofing question



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

These things are just strips of foam, I assume to ensure you don't break the panel by tightening too much? Do they follow the profile of the panel?

Why not just use shingles or a metal roof? I don't think you'll get the longevity out of these panels you are looking for.


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

Here are the two closure strips that you need, will cost about $20 one goes on top of the purlin and the other on top of the blocking on the 2 outsiide rafters. I attached the installation instructions.



http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

http://www.palramamericas.com/docs/upload/F#408_Suntuf_Porch_Roof_Inst-3-27-07.pdf


----------



## chillyinphilly (Jan 30, 2009)

*thanks!*

Josall, thanks for the links. Those wood strips are not on the shelf at my big box so I'll need to order them, but never would've known they existed if you didn't point them out. MUCH more economical than the foam. Thank you!

I am a little concerned that they may not work with the tuftex panels I want to use, since the strips are for palruf, but I can order them and check them out. Here's the panels I'm planning to use:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_12736-1115-...URL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=corrugated+panel&facetInfo=


If the strips don't fit my panel, perhaps I can compromise and find a Palruf panel that will be acceptable to me.

Shazapple, I hear what you're saying--I personally like the metal roofing panels better too (strength, ease of install and I think the rain would sound pretty fantastic on them.) However, I plan to sell next year so I'm going with opaque polycarb for aesthetic reasons.

And I believe that the foam strips are to ensure both that you don't break the panel by screwing too far and that you don't compress the crest of the wave on the panel when you drive the screws.


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

The strips should work on either panel they are both a 2-1/2" corragated pattern.


----------



## bjohns2000 (Jul 30, 2013)

*support for ridges of corrugated roofing*

just came upon this site; I use 1/2" dowels cut about 2" long, drill a 3/8" hole for the screw & place them under the ridges for support; cheap but time consuming. Time I got.


----------



## Plahr (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi, I'm a few years late to this thread but if I just found it I assume others may as well. I work for Palram, the company that manufactures Palruf and Suntuf, and I wanted to clear up a few points:

1. Palruf which is sold at Home Depot among other places and the Tuftex Seacoaster panel, currently sold at Lowes, are both round profiles but the closure strips are not interchangeable as the Palruf is a 3 inch corrugation and the Seacoaster is a 2 1/2 inch corrugation.

2. The wood closure strips listed earlier in the thread are only stocked in the pacific northwest. In the rest of the country they are special order (or ordered online from some retailers). There is a plastic closure strip option available in the rest of the country as well that is generally much more durable than foam and easily worked. (To my knowledge Lowes only offers the foam option for the panels they sell)

3. The seacoaster panel and the Palruf panel are both entry level panels made from PVC. They hold up pretty but generally speaking need to be well ventilated (think patio covers where at least 3 sides are open to allow air flow and prevent heat build up). 

If it's an option for you the polycarbonate panels at Lowes (Tuftex) or at Home Depot and other lumber yards (Suntuf) are top end options that carry better warranties and perform better under a variety of conditions. We offer a nice overview of the difference between PVC and Polycarbonate on our website.

Hope this is helpful to the next person who comes along


----------



## PDM (Feb 2, 2017)

Well I have a similar question too...
Here is what we have:
==>We have a cider pergola which is surrounded by 3 sides. The top part(roof) is 18'X18' and it has 14 slats(vertical) of 2"X6" and Horizantal slates are 2"X2" which is 1.25" apart on top of the vertical slates. This is the equivalent of 70% coverage. 
Here is we are planning:
==>Building==> We want to make a waterproof cover on top of the pergola using polycarbonate panels. We are leaning towards suntuf panels which they sale is home depot. Ordering==> suntuf 12' panels, side ridge, wall flash ridge. 
Here is my question :
==> Do we have to put closure strips before putting panels? (since we have lots of 2"X2" 's) The guy who build pergola is the same guy putting panels for us and his opinion is that we can get away without the closure strips because we have 2"x2". 
==> Although we are planning to order side ridge and wall flash ridge, we will still have a challenge with 45 degree part near door and window. Palram doesn't have anything that can go on 45 degree area. We might just bend panels to make it waterproof in that area!! 
Attachments:
==> I am adding two pictures here to give you an idea. 
One picture is showing my entire pergola.
Second picture is showing horizontal slates (2"x2") view from top. (It's partial view since it was taken from my balcony) 
Thanks in advance.


----------

